

New KITT is a Ford Mustang.  Guess Ford was the highest bidder. - gscott
http://tv.yahoo.com/show/345/photos/1#goto_1

======
andyn
I've made my position clear on this ... endeavour elsewhere:
<http://reddit.com/info/2255i/comments/c226il>

I see it's been reduced to a made-for-TV film now.

